

Color - Privacy policy - kuahyeow
http://color.com/privacy

======
joeybaker
Pretty much standard. It's nice that it's not in legalese.

------
phlux
It would be interesting if they had a "I lost my device" feature that would
allow you to follow/track your device if the app is used after you tell the
system your device is lost.

